
The Pitch Deck We Used to Raise $500,000 for Our Startup - JayTsa
https://medium.com/@SoldOutSupplier/the-pitch-deck-we-used-to-raise-500-000-for-our-startup-4547a2ad89eb
======
dreamthtwasrome
It's easy to get money when it's necessary and there's validation. Selling
that social sharing is defensible without getting FNACed would be like free-
climbing on a perfectly smooth pair of huge glass balls. Good luck with that.

It maybe more profitable to intersect passions and recruiting-accessible
talent with the future in something bigger: "Dolby" brand of ubiquitous for
AI, medical research-aaS with expertise on-demand, cosmetic neurology,
immunooncology, brain interfacing, fusion power, hyper-sleep, better
batteries, and further possibilities, some somewhat accidental. When the wind
is at your back, don't get complacent because there's a team with more money
in stealth mode.

